# PRTA MidWest Fall Trial



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone keeping up with this one?


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any updates on the open?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

34 to 2nd series.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

First series BIG triple very strong right to left 25-30 mph cross wind. Middle long retired 400 yds, right retired 350, go bird flyer 250. Ran from a high point in a beautiful field lots of terrain change with strips of higher grass and milo (Thanks to Mary Jane and Chuch Schweikert for the use of their grounds). First bird down, middle bird thrown across a spit of water that for many dogs was a wall after running 400 yards and having to get into water to get the bird. The swim was short maybe 5-10 yards but a wall. Very well place bird. Right retired thrown at the end of a 5 yard strip of milo. If the dog went right of the strip of milo they ran up a hill and were gone. If they went left of the milo strip the tendency was to go long. Again, very well place bird. Flyer off to left, shot from mound. Dogs could only see arch. Tough bird.
Call backs:
1,2,3,6,10,13,15,17,19,22,24,29,32,33,34,39,40,421,42,43,44,45,46,48,50,52,54,56,57,58,59,60,63,66.(unofficial)


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the update! ;-)


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

30 to the 3rd.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

12 to the water marks.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any new updates?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

OPEN RESULTS:
1)Inca/Dewey
2)Zoom/Eckett
3)Cosmo/Carson
4)Brodie/Dewey
JAM Gauge/Eckett


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks John. Patiently awaiting the AM. ;-)


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I think there were 12 dogs to the last series of the Am. Northrup has two. Tom Barrale has Blaser. Not sure of others.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

AMATEUR:

1) Dave Sievert/Thief
2) Lance Brown/Rosa
3) Bob Hayden/Bo
4) Kurt Turner/Kat

Great trial! Congratulations to all!

Another big weekend for Rock River Retrievers ... 1st & 4th in the Open; 1st & 4th in the Amateur.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Great judges & good tests, great weather & hard workers. Doesn't get much better. Thanks to all who helped to put on this trial & to the Schweikerts for the use of their property, to the Deweys (& Scott's mom's)for the great tailgate party.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

This trial was as well run as any I can recall. It was truly a family affair as all the owners and pros were always working and many earned their due. If all trials were run and judged as well as Scott and his group and Billy and his group did and the way the judges treated the help and the contestants, the land owners , the number of younger people(with parents) there were no Nazi marshalls, no ordering only asking- what a great time we all had and it was due to the members of the PRTA and their clients-damn it was nice to have a fun as well as a relaxing weekend, this was a great group and everyone had fun. Thank you Scott, Issacs, Billy, Bart and your support group.


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

lanse brown said:


> This trial was as well run as any I can recall. It was truly a family affair as all the owners and pros were always working and many earned their due. If all trials were run and judged as well as Scott and his group and Billy and his group did and the way the judges treated the help and the contestants, the land owners , the number of younger people(with parents) there were no Nazi marshalls, no ordering only asking- what a great time we all had and it was due to the members of the PRTA and their clients-damn it was nice to have a fun as well as a relaxing weekend, this was a great group and everyone had fun. Thank you Scott, Issacs, Billy, Bart and your support group.


Mr. Brown is exactly right!


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with all comments----an annual event????


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

lanse brown said:


> This trial was as well run as any I can recall. It was truly a family affair as all the owners and pros were always working and many earned their due. If all trials were run and judged as well as Scott and his group and Billy and his group did and the way the judges treated the help and the contestants, the land owners , the number of younger people(with parents) there were no Nazi marshalls, no ordering only asking- what a great time we all had and it was due to the members of the PRTA and their clients-damn it was nice to have a fun as well as a relaxing weekend, this was a great group and everyone had fun. Thank you Scott, Issacs, Billy, Bart and your support group.


Congrats Lanse from Eagle Idaho...we are very proud of you,

MaryKent, Clint, and the Boys


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Way to go Dave and Theif & Kurt and Kat 

Jimmy in Texas


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

lanse brown said:


> This trial was as well run as any I can recall. It was truly a family affair as all the owners and pros were always working and many earned their due. If all trials were run and judged as well as Scott and his group and Billy and his group did and the way the judges treated the help and the contestants, the land owners , the number of younger people(with parents) there were no Nazi marshalls, no ordering only asking- what a great time we all had and it was due to the members of the PRTA and their clients-damn it was nice to have a fun as well as a relaxing weekend, this was a great group and everyone had fun. Thank you Scott, Issacs, Billy, Bart and your support group.


Well said Lanse & I agree


----------

